# Java moss for food?



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

I have a tank with swordtail's, mollies and platies. I am wondering if adding some java moss would be a good idea for them to snack on? I don't know if they will eat it or not.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They occasionally eat a piece, but don't seem to like it. They do like the micro-organisms that live on java moss, and fry will feed on that by preference at the start of their lives.


----------

